# boot question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I am not new to bow hunting..did it for a few years with minimal success then quit for awhile to have kids and chase birds more etc.
Now am back at it. My question is about the rubber boots by lacrosse and all types. I'm sure I know but...rubber is supposed to be scent proof correct?? I have never owned a pair but where I have my stands located I think this would be beneficial as I will probably have to walk in on a trail. Just wanted to make sure before I bought a pair.
thanks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Rubber boots are NOT totally scent proof but much better than most alternatives and Lacrosse is about as good as it gets with rubber at a reasonable price.Hard to beat with built in insole support.You can save a few bucks by buying plain greenies and not camo ones.
Avoid the real cheapies that have no support and like China's rivers,reek of toxic materials.


----------

